# online store



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

anyone know of a good place to order tanganyikan fish wc or tank raised i have been doing a lot of searching trying to weigh my options mainly looking for calvus and comps. i am going to visit mikes this week but while i wait want to see whats out there. Canadian would be nice less fees but importing works fine as well.

Thanks in advance Al.


----------



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

*Lfs*

I used Live Fish Direct and it wasn't the smoothest experience. Now that I have "discovered" Finatics and met Mike I wouldn't go anywhere else. Keep it local is my best advice


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Mike IS your best bet. best cichlid variety around. and if he doesn't have it, and you want it, he'll help you get it.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

you can also contact Spencer (aFishionados), he is located in Alberta...if you want an online order source.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hitch, I believe that Spencer Jack is in Winnipeg Manitoba? This is one great on-line store and he is very knowledgeable.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes Spencer is in Winnipeg Manitoba and his new list was just sent out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I think Mike at Finatics is your best bet however if you want to order from Spencer Jack you can find his lastest list on the website below.

The AFISHionados
825 Erin Street, Unit 3
Winnipeg, MB
R3G 2W2
email: [email protected]
www.cichlaholic.com

204-772-2354 (Outlet Store)
204-977-2926 (fax)
All prices are in Canadian dollars	
GST / HST / PST extra where applicable
$10.00 box charge 
Live arrival guarantee on almost all species. Must declare losses within 3 hours of scheduled arrival of flight. We are not held responsible for losses due to airline / weather issues, a claim must be filed with the airline.
* WESTJET SHIPPING SPECIAL * $30.00 FLAT SHIPPING RATE FOR ALL FISH AND PLANT ORDERS PLUS $10.00 BOX CHARGE
*AIR CANADA SHIPPING SPECIAL* $30.00 FLAT SHIPPING RATE FOR ALL DOMESTIC AIR CANADA ROUTES! PLUS $10.00 PER BOX CHARGE FOR FISH AND PLANT ORDERS
Orders under $250.00 before taxes / freight add $15.00 surcharge for above shipping specials
Heat Packs (when necessary) $1.50 each
Shipping available on West jet, Cargo Jet and Air Canada/Tango/Jazz, Calm Air, FedEx & Greyhound (no live guarantee on BUS unless otherwise agreed upon)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bob123 said:


> Hitch, I believe that Spencer Jack is in Winnipeg Manitoba? This is one great on-line store and he is very knowledgeable.


ah yes, my bad.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys i checked spencer and a few other sites. i decided to wait the few days till mike opened. It was worth the wait i always like going to mike's. He also informed me that he was placing an order from reservestockcichlids in september and if i wanted to have fish shipped in he can include to his order.  as i said was worth the wait saves me from taking a trip to the airport lol


----------

